# دراسة مشروع انشاء وحدة خزن و حفظ و تبريد مواد غذائيه من الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام



## هيام سعيد (8 أبريل 2007)

​

مشروع دراسة لتشييد وحدة خزن و تبريد مواد غذائية 
الغاية من المشروع امكانية خزن و حفظ و تبريد مواد غذائية في و سط مبرد تتناسب درجة الحرارة فية مع المادة المخزنة بحيث تمنع البرودة او توقف نشاط البكتريا المسؤولة عن تحلل المواد الغذائيه و انتقالها لمركبات اخرى حيث من المعلوم لكم ان البكتريا تحتاج لوسط حراري لبدا تكاثرها و كلما ارتفعت درجات الحرارة كان نشلطها اسرع يمكن معرفة كل عنصر من المواد الغذائيه عند اى درجة لا تنشط فيه البكتريا و المدة الزمنية التي تحتاجها للتاقلم مع الوسط المبرد فيكون نهاية التخزين الحفاظ على رطوبة نسبية معينة الغاية منه هو حفظ السوائل داخل المواد كي لا تجف او تغير من مواصفاتها الخارجية كالقشره التي تتجعد 

المراحل التي يمر بها المشروع 
1- مستثمر يريد اقامة وحدة خزن و تبريد اول خطوة يجب القيام بها ان يذهب الى مهندس تكييف و تبريد يملك الخبرة الكافية و لديه عدد كبير من المشاريع المنفذة لدراسة المشروع و ينقل اليه بعض المعلومات الهامة وهي 
1- نوع المواد المراد تخزينها واذا لم يكن يملك تصور فعلينا ان نوضح له ان المواد الغذائية المبردة تقسم من حيث اسلوب التبريد و المدة التي تتحملها داخل وحدة الخزن الى ما يلي خضروات -- اسماك -- ماكولات بحرية -- فواكه -- لحم بقر -- لحم غنم -- مستقات الالبان -- بيض --- مواد متنوعة خبز - معلبات - سمنة عسل قهوه تبغ خميرة 
ملاحظه هامة كل عنصر من المواد الغذائيه له درجة حرارة خزن و رطوبه نسبية و مدة خزن تختلف عن الاخرى 
سوف اقدم لائحة تفصيلية لكافة المواد الغذائية متظمنةاسم المادة درجة حرارة الخزن الرطوبة النسبية عمر الخزن و لكن في موظوع قادم باذن الله عز و جل 
2 الموقع الجغرافي يحدد فيه المساحة الطول العرض الجهة المقابلة لمحور الشمس اكبر درجة حرارة خارجية في المكان صيفا و اقلها شتاءا معدل تداول السلع اليومي من ادخال مواد و اخراجها و يفضل ان يزور المهندس الموقع بنفسه و اخذ كروكي عن المكان 
3 السعة التخزينية المرادة بالطون تقدر بالاعتماد على المساحة الاجمالية بعد اعمال العزل و ترك 50 سم من سطح الغرف 
للاسفل امام المراوح و ترك 10 سم بين الجدران و الخزن مع كارادور للخدمه 1 متر يحدد بناء لواقع المكان و تقدر السعة التخزينية ببوكسات غير ممتليئه 250 كغ ب المتر المكعب 
4- بناءا على المعطيات التي اخذها مهندس التبريد يقوم باعداد دراسة تتظمن 
1- المواصفات الفنية لغرف التبريد ابعاد الغرفة و حجمها ارتفاع عرض طول الحجم 
2- درجة حرارة الغرفة و تحددها العناصر المراد تخزينها _30 _20 0 +5 
3 - درجة حرارة دخول العناصر لغرفة التبريد و هذا هام جدا يتم التبريد بالتناقص و ليس بالصعق حيث توظع المواد المراد تخزينها بوسط اكثر بروده ثم الى غرف التبريد 
4 - تحديد وسيط التبريد المراد استعماله فريون ام ازوت سائل ام غيره من الوسائط و في حال اختيار الفريون يحدد اي نوع من الفريون 22 134 502 404 
5- العزل المساحة بالمتر المربع نوع العزل ساندويش بانال ستيربور فوم ظخ وكل نوع من العزل له مقاسات و سماكات و اسلوب بالعزل و يمكن لمن يريد معلومات اوسع في مجال العزل ان نزوده بها عند الطلب لضيق الفسحة في هذا الموضوع يحدد مهندس التبريد مكان تواجد مجموعة التبخير بعد دراسة الهواء داخل الغرفة و يقرر كم وحدة تبريد تحتاج كل غرفة على ان يظمن وصول التبريد الى كل عنصر مراد تبريده و ان تستقر درجة التبريد على الدرجة المطلوبة دون زيادة او نقصا ن و ياخذ بعين العتبار جملة من المسائل وجود عوائق كاعمدة مقابل وحدات التبريد عدم وصول الهواء لابعد زاوية ان لايكون حمل التبريد من مصدر واحد في حال كانت الغرفة ذات استطاله كبيره و الغاية من ذالك المواد القريبه من وحدة التبخير سوف تتعرض لدرجات بروده عالية و و قت اكبر للوصول لبرودة كامل الغرفة مما يؤدي لتلفها 
6- التجهيزات الميكانيكية اللازمة في حال( مثال ) كانت كل غرفة ارتفاع 4.5 عرض 6 م طول 12 م الحجم 324 و 
المواد المراد تخزينها فاكهة التفاح درجة حرارة الغرفة 0 درجة الحرارة الخارجية 45 معدل الادخال اليومي 100% سعة التخزين 250 كغ بالمتر المكعب نوع الفرييون 22 درجة حرارة دخول المواد 20 د مئوية 
مجموعة التكثيف تتالف من 
ضاغط سكرول وصلات مرنة للوصل بين الضاغط و حمايات العالي و الواطي اكواع و اكسسوارات نحاسية سكر ضاغط على خطي السحب و الدفع علبة توصيل الكهرباء يحدد 
لقد تعمدت اغفال استطاعة الضاغط و ذالك لارفاق جدول بكافة انواع الضواغط المغلقة و النصف مفتوح و اجهزة التبريد التي تعمل بالازوت السائل و التي تعمل بوسائط التبريد المختلفة كل ضمن جدول يحدد الاستطاعة مع مجموعة التبخير التي تتوافق معها من حيث الحجم و عدد المراوح و البخاخ و سوف اقوم بتحويل الاستطاعات بكافة الوحدات المستخدمة​KW btu\h TON R Kcal\h HP​اكسسوارات التحكم الميكانيكي 
حماية ضغط عالي حماية ضغط واطي فلتر زجاجة بيان بخاخ سولونويد تيرموستات اذابة ثلج تيرموستات الكتروني للتحكم بدرجة الحراره داخل الغرفة بواري نحاسية لخطي السحب و الدفع اكسسوارات نحاسية 
ا 
لوحة تحكم وحماية كهربائيه سنقوم بشرحها مفصلا 
بعد اتمام الدراسة من مهندس التبريد يتم التوجه للمهندس المدني و بالتشاور معه يتم رسم المخططات المعمارية للمشروع وفقا لدراسة مهندس التبريد و يبدا بتنفيذ البناء يفضل ان يكون البراد على شكل صندوق مفتوح على صالة للفرز و التوضيب ومكان لتركيب مجموعات التكثيف على ان لا يكون الحمل الحراري كبيرا فيها و الفائدة من ذالك في حال فتح ابواب غرف التبريد ان لا يكون فوارق حرارية عالية تسبب برفع درجة حرارة الغرف بشكل سريع و يفضل بالدراسة الانشائية عدم وجود بروزات بجدران الغرفة جسور بارزه او اعمدة بارزة يفضل ان تكون اضلاع الغرفة متساويه تشكل مستطيل كل ضلعين فيه متقابلين و متساويين بالزوايا و بالاطوال و الفائدة من ذالك اثناء تنفيذ اعمال العزل ان لايكون هنالك مساحات ضائعة ب التخزين و هدر بمواد العزل لوجود تشريك يفضل ان لا يقل الارتفاع عن 4.5 متر بعد اعمال العزل يفضل القيام بطينة اسمنتية بسماكة 2سم على الاسقف في حال كانت الاسقف من جسور باطونية مع بلوك مفرغ في الوسط و الغاية متانة حوامل العزل و ايضا يفضل ان يكون مدخل البراد مشرفا على ساحة تتمكن سيارات التحميل من الوصول اليها بسهولة في حال وجود رطوبة عالية تعزل الجدران بمواد عازلة من الخارج قبل الكساء الاسمنتي يرفق بالمشروع غرفة مولدة ولوحات مراقبة 

ولكم الشكر مني على ان نزيد هذا الموضوع غنى بالمعلومات التي تهم المهندس بدراسة المشروع و الفني اثناء التنفيذ و صاحب المشروع اثناء الخزن و التبريد مكتب الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع 



​​​
-

​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 أبريل 2007)

*بعض المعلومات ايضا*



معلومات جيدة
وممتازة


وطبعا قبل اختيار المشروع
لابد للمستثمر من دراسة الجدوى لابد وان تتضمن التالي:
- دراسة تسويقية للمنتج المراد تخزينه مبردا او مجمدا
- دراسة فنية تشمل ما تفضلتي بذكره بموضوعك وكذلك التكاليف الاولية المتوقعة ( رأسمالية - تشغيلية )
- دراسة مالية وهي التي تجري فيها المقارنات وتحليل الحساسية ونقطة التعادل وغير ذلك

وتخرج الدراسة بتوصية جدوى المشروع من عدمه

واود اضافة بعض النقاط التي قد تهم من يعملون بمجال التبريد في المستودعات المبردة:

- هناك بعضا من انواع الفريون اصبحت محرمة دوليا لانها غير صديقة للبيئة وله بدائل منها الامونيا وغيرها كوسائط

- درجة الحرارة تكون -30 للتجميد وتصل الى + 4 للمنتجات الطازجة (الفريش)

- تشير الابحاث العالمية انه يمكن تعقيم التمور بتجميدها الى درجة -18 لمدة 10 ساعات

- المبخرات يجب ان لا توضع في مواجة فتحات ابواب المستودع المبرد بل عكسه 

- يجب دراسة تصريف المياه الخارجة من المبخرات وحتى لا تتجمد بسبب انخفاض درجة الحرارة بالثلاجات مما يسبب انسدادات وتسريب مياه

- يجب ان تكون مناطق التحميل والتنزيل ايضا مبردة لتشكل منطقة عزل تقلل من فاقد التبريد اذا ما تم فتح الثلاجات الى الخارج مباشرة

- يجب وضع ستائر هوائية لمنع تسرب الهواء من ابواب الثلاجات

- يمكن استخدام الابواب السريعة الغلق مع حساسات كهربائية ارضية لفتحها وغلقهاخلال 30 ثانية حين مرور الفوركلفت على الحساسات وذلك لتقليل الفاقد في التبريد

- يجب احكام غلق بوابات التنزيل والتحميل للثلاجات ( بمنطقة التحميل والتنزيل المبردة ) بوضع ابواب رأسية معزولة بالبوليوريثين وبوضع حماية خارجية حول السيارات الناقلة (Shelter)

-افضل انواع حوائط واسقف الثلاجات تكون من الواح ( Injected polyurethane panels) معزولة بالحقن بمادة البوليوريثين

- يجب حماية الواح الحوائط الداخلية للثلاجات بمصد خرساني بطول المحيط الداخلي للثلاجات

- يجب حماية مداخل الابواب بوضع مواسير مصبوبة بالخرسانة ومثبتة بالارضيات بحديد تسليح

- يجب عزل الارضيات الخرسانية للثلاجات بعازل حراري مناسب ويكون قطاع ارضية الثلاجة كالتالي:
1 - من 15-20 سم خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات محمية بطبقة ايبوكسي
2- تحتها طبقة من البلاستيك ( البولي ايثيلين 150 ميكرون )
3- طبقة عزل حراري وقد تكون من الواح البوليوريثين سمك 10 سم كثافة 40كجم/سم3
4- طبقة من البلاستيك البولي ايثيلين 150 ميكرون
5- خرسانة عادية للنظافة من 5 - 10 سم
6- طبقة بلاستيك بولي ايثيلين 150 ميكرون
7- طبقة التربة المدكوكة على الاقل دمك 95%

- يجب عمل فتحات صيانة باسقف الثلاجات (Access panels)


واعتذر عن تلك المعلومات لانني م معماري 
الا انني احببت ان اقدم ما اعرفه لكم 
كي تعم الفائدة
ونحن نتعلم من اخوتنا مهندسي التبريد والتكييف في كل حين

مشكورة اختنا الفاضلة على هذا الموضوع المفيد
​


----------



## هيام سعيد (9 أبريل 2007)

الشكر الجزيل للزميل نهر النييل لاغنائه الموظوع بالمعلومات القيمة و نرجوا ان يستمر التفاعل لاغناء هذا المنتدى الفقير بالمعلومات اسوة ببقية المنتديات


----------



## abduljalil ali (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 أبريل 2007)

تكرار المشاركة لذا تم حذفها


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 أبريل 2007)

يبقى ايضا معلومة
حول تدفئة التربة تحت ثلاجات التجميد

حيث ان تلك اشكالية تواجه القائمين على تلك المنشآت تشغيليا ان لم يتم معالجتها اثناء التنفيذ
لان درجة حرارة التربة قد تنخفض بشدة بسبب الانتقال الحراري بين التربة و ارضية ثلاجات التجميد ( درجة حرارة التربة حوالي +20 م ودرجة حرارة الثلاجات المجمدة _18 م )

مما يسبب تجمد للسوائل والمياه وقد يسبب ذلك تمددا للتربة ويسبب شروخ للمبنى او ارضية الثلاجات وبالتالي تسريبا حراريا اكبر

ومن افضل الحلول لتلك الاشكالية هو تنفيذ سجادة كهربائية لتدفئة التربة تحت ارضية الثلاجات المجمدة او شبكة انابيب بي في سي يجري بها هواء او ماء ساخن

ويمكن ايضا توفير انابيب بي في سي باقطار يتم حسابها لتمرير الهواء في التربة خلال طبقة خرسانية ةتفتح الانابيب من جهة جانبي الثلاجات من الخارج 

في حين لا تحتاج الثلاجات المبردة اي من تلك المعالجات لان الانتقال الحراري لا يمثل مشكلة فيها


وارجو كل من لديه معلومات ان يفيدنا بها ايضا 

مشكورين جميعا
والشكر الى صاحبة الموضوع موصول​


----------



## هيام سعيد (14 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم لم نتعرض نحن لهذه المشكلة الهامة براي و التي يجب ان تاخذ بعين الاعتبار و باى حال نحن نقوم بتنفيذ عدة مراحل في عزل الارضية و هي 1 صبة باتونية مسلحة سماكة 7 سم 2 اطباق من البلاستك 3 ديزييم 3 عزل ستيريوبور بسماكة 10 سم كثافة 20 ثم صبة باتونية سماكة 10 سم مسلح و شكرا على المعلومات القيمة التي ادرجتها


----------



## فاديكو (16 أبريل 2007)

اخت هيام بس اسف عالتأخير ما فهمت عليكي بالنسبة لموضوع قنوات الشبكات في التدفئة المركزية يعني شو اجيب معلومات عنه عشان تقدري تفيديني فيه


----------



## blacktree (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
*شكرا على الموضوع والذي يهمني وبشدة , بالمناسبة لدي سؤال عما ذكريتيه عن تقديمك لائحة تفصيلية لكافة المواد الغذائية متضمنة اسم المادة, درجة حرارة الخزن, الرطوبة النسبية, عمر الخزن ,(( و لكن في موضوع قادم باذن الله عز و جل))....انا احتاج الى هذه المعلومات فهل بالامكان تأمينها وشكر لجهودك.*


----------



## هيام سعيد (10 مايو 2007)

*الإخوة الزملاء هذا الجدول ملحق بموضوع موجود بذات المنتدى بعنوان دراسة غرف الخزن و التبريد يرجى الاطلاع عليه و سوف نستكمل كل ما لدينا من معلومات في هذا الموضوع تباعا *


اسم المادة ة
درجة حرارة الخزن
الرطوبة النسبية
عمر الخزن

خضراوات
الموضوع:
 درجة مئوية 
%
 سنة شهر أسبوع يوم
ارضي شوكي
0- 5
90- 95
4-5 شهر
باذنجان
12-8
90-95
7-10 يوم
بازيلاء خضراء
0
98-95
1-2 أسبوع
بامية
7 10 
95 90
7 10 يوم
بصل اخضر
0
100 95
1 4 أسبوع
بطاطا
3 4
95 90
5 8 شهر 
بقدونس
0
100 95
2 1 شهر
بندورة خضراء
13 21
90 95
1 3 أسبوع
بندورة حمراء 
 8 10
90 95
4 7 يوم
خضار ورقية
0
100 95
14 10 يوم
فطر مشروم
0
95
3 4 يوم
فليفله حلوه
13 7
90 95
2 3 أسبوع

اسماك


نهري
1 0
100 95
12 يوم
هلبوط
1 0
100 95
18 يوم
رنجة مملح مدخن
0 2
100 95
10 يوم
تونا
2 0
 100 95
14 يوم
سالمون
1 0
100 95
18 يوم 
سمك مجمد
- 20 -30
90 95
12 شهر

مأكولات بحرية


محار بصدفته
5 10
100 95
5 يوم
محار بسوائله
0 2
100 100
5 8 يوم
 روبيان قريدس 
0 1
100 95
12 14 يوم 
مجمد
-20 -35
100 95
3 8 شهر

فواكه


نجاص كمثري
-1 0
95 90
2 7 شهر 
افو كادو
4 13
95 90
2 8 اسبوع
اناناس
7
90 85
2 4 اسبوع
يرتقال
3 9
90 85
3 6 اسبوع
بطيخ اخضر
4 10
90
2 3 اسبوع
تفاح
-1 0
90 95
3 8 شهر
تفاح مجفف
5 9
55 60
5 8 شهر
تمر
0 او اقل
75
6 12 شهر
جريب فروت
15
85
6 8 اسبوع
خوخ
0
90
2 4 اسبوع
فراولة
0
95
5 7 يوم
كرز
0
95
3 7 يوم
فواكه مجففة
- 18 -24
90
18 24 شهر

لحم بقر


طازج
-1 -2
88
اسبوع
ذبيحة نصف مدهنة
0 4
85
3 1 اسبوع
عجل نحيل
-1 -2
85
3 اسبوع ​ 
لحم عجل مجمد
-20
90
8 12 شهر

لحم غنم


طازج
-1 -2
85
3 4 اسبوع
قليل الدهن
0
85
3 12 يوم
مدهن
-2
95
1 2 اسبوع
مجمد
-20
95
8 12 شهر

منتجات البان


زبدة
0
75
2 4 اسبوع
جبنة شيدر طويل التخزين 
0
65
12 شهر
حليب مبستر
4 

7 يوم
غير مبستر
0

2 يوم
مجفف دسم و خالي من الدسم
21
منخفظة
16 شهر

بيض


حفض طويل
0
80
5 8 شهر​ 
يمكن الاستفسار عن أي منتج يراد تبريده و غير موجود بالقائمة و سنقوم بتلبة الطلب في حال تواجده مباشرة 
 الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع سوريا السويداء


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 مايو 2007)

مشكورة اختنا الفاضلة هيام سعيد

على تلك المعلومات عن دجات حرارة حفظ المنتجات المختلفة
فانها فائقة الافادة


ولي طلب لو تسمحين ويسمح لي كل الاخوة الزملاء

وهو

انني اعلم ان لخزن البطاطس المبردة 
هناك مواصفات خاصة 
مثل التهوية اللازمة
وهناك طريقتين لخزن البطاطس 
- الاولى الخزن بارفف ( باليتات )
- الثانية خزن كميات على كامل ارضية المخزن المبرد

ويجب ان يكون هناك مجاري ارضية لتمرير هواء التهوية (بدفع الهواء فيه)
ثم وجوب عمل مخارج لشفط الهواء من اعلى 
وذلك لضبط الرطوبة النسبية المطلوبة
وعمل حركة هواء داخلية بالمخزن

طلبي:

ارجو امدادنا باي معلومات فنية عن تلك خزن البطاطس المبردة 

واشكر لكم افادتكم جميعا
​


----------



## blacktree (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وانا ممتن لك كثيرا على الرد وعلى السرعة بالرد وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## blacktree (13 مايو 2007)

أرجو ارشادي الى الجدول المذكور حيث انني لم اجده و بالطبع التعامل مع الجدول سيكون اسهل
وشكرا.


----------



## هيام سعيد (16 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الزملاء ارجوا الاعتذار عن التاخر بالرد بسبب الانشغال عن النت بالنسبة للجدول سوف ارسله كملف اكسل لانني ارسلته كجدول مفصل و لكنه لم يضهر كجدول الشكر الكبير لكافة الزملاء و بالنسبة لتبريد مادة البطاطا سوف ارسل موضوع مفصل عن انواعها و تخزينها و لكن اذا كان هنالك اي منتج اخر يراد الاستفسار عن تخزينه ارجوا الطلب حتى اقدمهم معا و شكرا


----------



## blacktree (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورة اخت هيام على المجهود 
لكن ماذا سأفعل فأنا بجاحة الى هذا الجدول لطباعته ولا ادري كيف يمكنك ايصاله إلي فهل اضع ال***** الخاص بي هنا ام يمكنك ارفاقه مع احد المواضيع وارجو اعلامي بذلك اما عن موضوع تخزين البطاطا فهو جيد بالنسبة لي وان وجد فسأكطون ممتنا لك كثيرا وشكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 مايو 2007)

الف شكر اختنا هيام

ولو ان عطاؤك الفني الجيد
يجعلنا نطلب ايضا
اي معلومات فنية
عن خزن التمور المبرد

ان امكن 

وشاكرا مجهوداتكم الطيبة


----------



## أبو نهاد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا اعضاء يا حلوين على معلومات ممتاز .....وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حمزة بكر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شاء الله تكون بدايه موضوع جديد وربنا يوفق ويكمل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف تبريد (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هايل جدا الله عليكم 
انتظرونى


----------



## katna (4 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو اعطائي معلومات عن طرق تبريد البطاطا لانني انشات براد جديد


----------



## s3dee (1 أكتوبر 2010)

س: المواد العازله المستخدمه في ثلجات التخزين,مع الاخذ (الكفاءه والكلفه),وهل هي متوفره في السوق 
س:نوع المصابيح المستخدمه في ثلجات التخزين,والمخزن الذي يحويها
س:كيفية تخزين البرتقال مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار (cv,مدة الزمن,الخ.....)
شاكرين لكم


----------



## ehabptb (7 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتم ممكن تفيدونى كيف اقوم بانشاء ثلاجة تبريد مشتقات الالبان (الجبن بالاخص) المساحة حوالى 100متر مربع وارتفاع 5متر.

محتاج اعرف التكلفة والتراخيص المطلوبة والعزل والماكينات المطلوبة 

متشكر جدا


----------

